# Rowangate's latest litter



## Rowangate (Jul 28, 2009)

These little ones will be 14 days on Christmas Day   



















The Boys









The Girls


----------



## julieszoo (May 27, 2009)

Looking good Lian!


----------



## Oakelm (Oct 17, 2009)

Lovely little choc rump whites, I have recently got some of these. Love the marked varieties.


----------



## scatterbrain (Dec 21, 2009)

these are lovely-- I like patterned varieties in all species, all my current cats are tabbies, I used to breed Dutch and Himalayan rabbits and my dogs were black and tan (a Gordon Setter & a Manchester Terrier) and red & white (Welsh Springer Spaniel).

So is "Rump White" the official breed name and what colours do this variety come in, please?

Little cuties.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Yes rumpwhite is the proper name for the variety. You can create it in any colour you like, and show it any standardised colour. It is a dominant homozygous lethal gene.


----------



## Rowangate (Jul 28, 2009)

julieszoo said:


> Looking good Lian!


Thanks Julie, three of the litter have reasonable unders so I'm getting better!


----------



## Rowangate (Jul 28, 2009)

MouseBreeder said:


> Yes rumpwhite is the proper name for the variety. You can create it in any colour you like, and show it any standardised colour. It is a dominant homozygous lethal gene.


And next year I hope to have black ones thanks to Cait  and some blue ones thanks to Ian  And one day I may even breed something good enough to go on the show bench


----------



## scatterbrain (Dec 21, 2009)

They really are lovely----in what way is the gene lethal? Is it a variety where only one parent can be rump-white and if so which varieties it most commonly crossed with? My instinct from breeding other species would suggest self varieties but as I know nothing about mouse genes I could be completely wrong


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

They are much better than my first litters, it won't be long before you can show them


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

scatterbrain said:


> They really are lovely----in what way is the gene lethal? Is it a variety where only one parent can be rump-white and if so which varieties it most commonly crossed with? My instinct from breeding other species would suggest self varieties but as I know nothing about mouse genes I could be completely wrong


If a mouse has rwo copies of the rw gene it dies in utero at a few days after conception. This is not harmful to the mother in any way, it just means smaller litters. It is fine to breed rumpwhites together, and in my experience produces the best markings.


----------



## Rowangate (Jul 28, 2009)

scatterbrain said:


> They really are lovely----in what way is the gene lethal? Is it a variety where only one parent can be rump-white and if so which varieties it most commonly crossed with? My instinct from breeding other species would suggest self varieties but as I know nothing about mouse genes I could be completely wrong


Mousebreeder can correct me if I am wrong as I am new to rumpwhite breeding. a baby with 2 doses of rumpwhite will not be born. The litters are smaller than alot of mice have. I have not yet bred any rumpwhite to self, but from what I understand you will get self and some that look self but have a little bit of white such as white on tail. I breed rumpwhite to rumpwhite.


----------



## Rowangate (Jul 28, 2009)

MouseBreeder said:


> They are much better than my first litters, it won't be long before you can show them


But Cait it was your hard work that started me of with my rumpwhite mice


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Great looking mousies!


----------



## scatterbrain (Dec 21, 2009)

Still a bit confused about the genetics of these gorgeous mice---if it is homozygous, then wouldn't rumpwhite parents ONLY be able to pass on the rumpwhite gene (and nothing else) and therefore 2 rumpwhites would both pass on the gene and it be fatal? Wouldn't the parents have to be heterozygous for the babies not to all die in utero? I'm fascinated by these mice and would love to know more about the genes involved.

Regardless of the genetic background, these are gorgeous babies--I'm sooo jealous!


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

I didn't say it was homozygous, I said it was homozygous lethal. Hence all rumpwhites only have one copy of the gene. The other gene is tan, self etc. Litters statistically consist of 2/3 rw and 1/3 non rw if you mate 2 rw together.


----------



## scatterbrain (Dec 21, 2009)

Oh, I see--sorry, I misread what you meant--taking it to mean it was homozygous AND lethal, rather than lethal if homozygous. Yes, I get it now, thanks 

They are rather lovely aren't they?


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

I completely agree but of course I'm biased


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Are you only breeding RW's now Cait or have you still got the BEC's?

Willow xx


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Still have creams as well, and a few other odds and ends.


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

I recently unintentionally got BEC's in a litter, never had that colour before and made me think of you LOL


----------

